# Fliege immer wieder aus internet raus



## the freaker (25. Juli 2009)

Hey leuts!

Neuerdings fliege ich immer aus meinem W-lan netz zu hause mit meinem Pc raus.
Am anfang bin ich immer etwas länger drin aber trotzdem fliege ich nach ner zeit wieder raus. danach connecte ich wieder neu mit meinem I net doch dann wieder raus aber diesmla schneller als am anfang und so geht das dann die ganze zeit weiter.

Hab nen Linksys stick und bin bei der telekom.

Das komische ist aber ich habe immer eine "Sehr gute" Verbindung wenn ich drin bin.

Naja würd mich über hilfreiche antworten freuen ^^ 

gruß freaker


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

war bei mir auch so. fühle mal an deine W-lan-stick der ist bestimmt sau heiß.
ab einer bestimmten Temperatur geht der aus.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juli 2009)

Hatte das Problem auch mit meinem WLan Stick von Arcor. 

Jetzt, wo ich einen D-Link verwende, hab ich perfekten Empfang und keine Abbrüche mehr. 

Vorher wurde mir auch immer "Ausgezeichnet" angezeigt, aber nach 10 Minuten flog ich jedes mal -.-


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

das liegt daran dass die blöden dinger so warm werden!
ich stell immer einen PC-Lüfter daneben


----------



## the freaker (25. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> war bei mir auch so. fühle mal an deine W-lan-stick der ist bestimmt sau heiß.
> ab einer bestimmten Temperatur geht der aus.




Isser gar nicht ^^ fliege nämlich sofort raus.

Naja sollte ich mir nen neuen Stick leisten? 

Oder könnt das nicht ein Treiberproblemen liegen? Weil ich flieg direkt wieder raus. Kollege is gerade mit seinem Pc da und bei ihm funzt i net super.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juli 2009)

the freaker schrieb:


> Isser gar nicht ^^ fliege nämlich sofort raus.
> 
> Naja sollte ich mir nen neuen Stick leisten?
> 
> Oder könnt das nicht ein Treiberproblemen liegen? Weil ich flieg direkt wieder raus. Kollege is gerade mit seinem Pc da und bei ihm funzt i net super.


Prüfe doch bitte erstmal,ob du aus dem wlan fliegst oder nur aus dem inet.Wenn kein inet gehen sollte,du aber noch kontakt zum router hast,dann hat sich nur das inet getrennt.Das konnte ich aus deinem startpost nicht so recht heraus lesen.


----------



## the freaker (26. Juli 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Prüfe doch bitte erstmal,ob du aus dem wlan fliegst oder nur aus dem inet.Wenn kein inet gehen sollte,du aber noch kontakt zum router hast,dann hat sich nur das inet getrennt.Das konnte ich aus deinem startpost nicht so recht heraus lesen.



Der fliegt aus dem WLAN. Wenn ich verbunden bin mit meinem Router, dann hab ich auch für kurze Zeit Internet.

Mit meinem iPhone komm ich schließlich auch ins Internet


----------



## the freaker (26. Juli 2009)

Das alles kann ja nur an meinem Pc liegen oder an meinem Stick, weil mein Kollege mit seinem Pc wunderbar rein kommt.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. Juli 2009)

ich hatte mal nen wlan stick von d-link
nach ner langen zeit war der auch einfach hin.
ich war vllt 1,5 mins verbunden und dann war die verbindung wieder weg 
vorher hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und ich hatte eigtl au nix verändert
hab dann mit nem anderen stick gegenprobiert un es ging
jetz hab ich 5-6 monate en neuen und es funktioniert alles

die dinger werden schon heiß aber der war einfach plötzlich hin
wenigstens hatt er einigermaßen lang gehalten, ich weiß jetz net was ormal is für son teil.


----------



## the freaker (26. Juli 2009)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> ich hatte mal nen wlan stick von d-link
> nach ner langen zeit war der auch einfach hin.
> ich war vllt 1,5 mins verbunden und dann war die verbindung wieder weg
> vorher hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und ich hatte eigtl au nix verändert
> ...



wie lange hatte deiner denn gehalten? Wenn meiner wirklich Schrott wär, hätt der jetzt ca 6 Monate gehalten.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. Juli 2009)

kP schon über 2 jahre
naja so  lang is das iwie auch nich
würd mich schon ärgern wenn ich alle 2 jahre nen neuen kufen müsst
naja 6 monate sind wirklich bisserl wenig


----------



## the freaker (26. Juli 2009)

Hm ok mit 2 Jahren kann ich Net mithalten ^^.

Kann das denn wie schon gefragt an den Treibern liegen?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. Juli 2009)

also bei mir lags defintiv nicht an den treibern 
ich hatte mehrmals die von der cd und die aktuellsten von der webseite ausprobiert
aber es ging immer nur ca 1,5 mins!
vllt is es aber nicht dasselbe problem
kannst dir mal von irgendjemanden nen wlan stick ausleihen zum testen?
( ich hatte damals glück, meine eltern gehen auch übern wlan stick rein und so konnt ichs dann gleich testen.)


----------



## the freaker (26. Juli 2009)

Ja ich kann mir nen Stick von nen Freund ausleihn aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein 50 Euro Stick nach ca nen halben Jahr schon Schrott geht oder?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (27. Juli 2009)

puh 50€? ja das is schon herb 
mein aktueller (hama) hat glaub ich nich ma 20€ gekostet, da wär der verlust icht so hart aber immer noch nervig.
probier erst ma den stick von deinem freund aus, um sicherzugehen.


----------



## the freaker (27. Juli 2009)

Ja ich fahr morgen zu dem und dann hol ich mir den ab.
Mhm hab ich zwar nicht selber bezahlt aber trotzdem sind 50 Tacken immernoch viel.
Echt ich find das so extrem komisch... Als erstes bleibt der für ca 5 Minuten drin und auf einmal ist der Stick i wie deaktiviert, sodass ich aus dem Internet geschmissen werde. Bei firerfox steht dann da nur noch offline Modus -.- Ich kreppiere hier bald jetzt schon 3 Tage ohne cod4 und CSS


----------



## the freaker (29. Juli 2009)

LOL es geht wieder


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. Juli 2009)

hmm was hast du jetz noch gemacht? 
oder war das ne wunderheilung?


----------



## the freaker (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mein pc gestartet und nicht mehr  Wollte die Treiber deinstallieren und wieder installieren aber es funzte dann auch so  

Oh man mein Pc hat glaub ich nen eigenen Charakter... Wenn der meint es ist zu viel Internet gewesen stockt der dann mal für 3 Tage  

Aber meine Sucht ist jetzt endlich gestillt


----------

